

Show HN: FormKeep – Form endpoints for designers and developers - josh_steiner
https://formkeep.com/

======
benzimmer
I was looking for something like this some time ago to integrate a form into a
static website. Ended up building a less user friendly version of this. Really
nicely done, I think I will use it if I ever need something like this again.

------
brian2239093892
Looks like a really painless way to handle forms. I will be using this.

